# Amh levels



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I had my amh results today. The nurse said it was 4.31 and not too good. My Fsh was 6 and lh 3.9. DP's count isn't brilliant but we have conceived naturally once in past. 

What are you thought on me getting a natural bfp? Or even an ivf bfp? Before I go for donor. Or what can I do help things!


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Dillydolly,
My amh is 1.3 and I have always had a fairly good response with IVF, the last one being the best. Unfortunately I have not had my BFP as yet and I am now trying naturally after 4 failed. So my advice would be give it a go, you never know.
Good Luck
MJ1 x


----------

